# Do you find GLASSES sexually attractive?



## Ephemerald (Aug 27, 2011)

Some are into the superficial stereotypes while others find them unappealing or don't care.

If you were to dream up that hottie of yours, would he or she be sporting some sexy glasses?

If you don't care about glasses, vote *no*. If they're unattractive, vote *no*. Only vote *yes* if so!










Me? *NT - HELL YES!* And give all the Disney Princesses glasses! I want nerdiness with my cup of fantasy!


----------



## angularvelocity (Jun 15, 2009)

NF Male- I find them a HUGE turn on. HUGE. HUGE. HUGE.


----------



## Kainita (Aug 31, 2011)

NT - I sure do!!


----------



## goldentryst (May 17, 2011)

a soignee istj gentleman with a sharp, handsome face + black-framed glasses = not too shabby


----------



## strawberryLola (Sep 19, 2010)

I've always dug guys with glasses.. except Urkel, because his character was a dork not a nerd. Nerds go out with styyyle. Of course, these are stereotypes, but I can't help it if that's what attracts me. sighh


----------



## wikitiki10 (Jun 26, 2011)

Hell yeah it makes a girl look 10x better. But sometimes it depends on whose wearing them.


----------



## MissJordan (Dec 21, 2010)

NT Male -- No.

Distracts me from their eyes, I find.


----------



## MonieJ (Nov 22, 2010)

SJ- Yes

plus I wear glasses too :wink:


----------



## LotusBlossom (Apr 2, 2011)

I like them only because I wear them too 
though to be honest, I'm ambivalent.


----------



## Drewbie (Apr 28, 2010)

SP, yes. Glasses, generally enhance a persons attractiveness. Not always, but a lot of the time.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

SP - Yes, but not required.

I noticed this a couple years ago but I actually find glasses to be more attractive. It's not even a natural human characteristic, I just like them. That isn't to say I wouldn't date someone who didn't wear glasses. I wear both contacts and/or glasses depending on my mood. Never together though, I don't need to get dizzy and vomit on everything from my SUPER STRONG VISION POWERS.

I love distinct glasses that I associate with the person.


----------



## MissJordan (Dec 21, 2010)

Fizz said:


> I love distinct glasses.













Hai babi.


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

Right man with right glasses= super super sexy! Same goes for women.


----------



## Mulberries (Feb 17, 2011)

I don't find them sexually attractive, but they're not a turn-off unless a) he doesn't need them or b) they're attention seeking glasses. This whole major nerd trend that has come about lately is definitely not hot to me. Genuineness is a must.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

MissJordan said:


> Hai babi.


I actually have glasses like that. If you wanna bump mustaches later, you know how to find me :tongue:


----------



## Hardstyler (Sep 4, 2010)

Its soo cute and sexy and hot. Don't know why but just is.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Mulberries said:


> I don't find them sexually attractive, but they're not a turn-off unless *a) he doesn't need them or b) they're attention seeking glasses. *This whole major nerd trend that has come about lately is definitely not hot to me. Genuineness is a must.


Same thing basically. I like to point out that they're trying to make misshapen corneas sexy.

"Oh yeah baby, take it all off!" - "I can't see you if I take off my glasses."


----------



## MissJordan (Dec 21, 2010)

Mulberries said:


> I don't find them sexually attractive, but they're not a turn-off unless a) he doesn't need them or b) they're attention seeking glasses. This whole major nerd trend that has come about lately is definitely not hot to me. Genuineness is a must.


Beh-beh, I'm required _by law_ to wear my glasses.

[Struts out of the thread]


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

NT, Female, and no.

I suppose I could like some for things like role play, but generally they don't do much for me.

The nerdy look is a huge turn-off for me, and they contribute to that a lot of the time. If they add kink, which they rarely do, but can, I'll take em.


----------



## Jessy Lashway (Jun 11, 2011)

Mmmmm...whenever I am feeling sexy, I strut into an eye care clinic. Just staring at them on the wall gets me all hot and bothered. The big, thick and black ones are what really push me over the edge.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Jessy Lashway said:


> Mmmmm...whenever I am feeling sexy, I strut into an eye care clinic. Just staring at them on the wall gets me all hot and bothered. The big, thick and black ones are what really push me over the edge.


C'mon, who the hell wouldn't want to fuck a pair of glasses?!


----------



## Hosker (Jan 19, 2011)

I do indeed! No idea why.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

When I am in a relationship with someone who wears them, I tend to like them.


----------



## twoofthree (Aug 6, 2011)

Jessy Lashway said:


> Mmmmm...whenever I am feeling sexy, I strut into an eye care clinic. Just staring at them on the wall gets me all hot and bothered. The big, thick and black ones are what really push me over the edge.


I was going to make a similar response. 
I get off just walking past Specsavers. . .

I'm an SP female. Glasses don't do anything for me. I don't think I've ever dated anyone who wears them.
I wear contact lenses. . . I never leave home in glasses.


----------



## Valvatorez (Sep 8, 2011)

I definiely like seeing girls in glasses. Its not a sexual attraction though <.< Atleast not what comes to my mind when I think "sexual attraction"


----------



## Yours (May 7, 2009)

NT - Male; I would say that generally glasses will retain meh girl's sexiness.  Except those humongous glasses that cover the entire face. I'd say those kind of glasses can up the adorable or cute scale, but not the sexiness factor.


----------



## vt1099ace (Jun 8, 2009)

Ephemerald said:


> Some are into the superficial stereotypes while others find them unappealing or don't care.
> 
> If you were to dream up that hottie of yours, would he or she be sporting some sexy glasses?
> 
> ...


Yes, with a but....it depends on the style and how they fit with her face/hair/skin tone/eye color and how comfortable she is with them. Glasses are a long term item, like a hair style....get something you don't like, don't feel _good_ with and you project that discomfort for a long time before you can change it...and that goes into how sexy I find tham. (ps...I wear them too)


----------



## YourVeryFlesh (Aug 31, 2011)

Yes is an understatement. 
Meet Ryan Taylor. Glasses AND a square jawline.


----------



## The Proof (Aug 5, 2009)

o yeah totally, cute girls with glasses? bring em on!


----------



## StarBuck (Oct 23, 2010)

Ephemerald said:


> I want nerdiness with my cup of fantasy!


Glasses=Nerdiness=Huge generalization

You can be a nerd and not have poor eyesight. Also, plenty of morons have bad eyesight as well.


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

Yes, I totally do. They are a weird turn on for me, if my bf ever gets contacts I'll be a sad Eerie ;P


----------



## Ephemerald (Aug 27, 2011)

StarBuck said:


> Glasses=Nerdiness=Huge generalization
> 
> You can be a nerd and not have poor eyesight. Also, plenty of morons have bad eyesight as well.


Of course it is, but I'm allowed to appreciate those shallow generalizations.

Though you may have an awesome nerdy mind, nerdy appearance is pretty hot. Having both is ++.


----------



## StarBuck (Oct 23, 2010)

Ephemerald said:


> Of course it is, but I'm allowed to appreciate those shallow generalizations.
> 
> Though you may have an awesome nerdy mind, nerdy appearance is pretty hot. Having both is ++.


I was overly worried about picking the best genetic material for my offspring should any result from us. My mom used to always tell me when you pick out a husband you are picking out your kids' genetic material. I was upset to find out later my husband had braces. I was like great if we ever have kids we will have to pay for an orthodontist.


----------



## WamphyriThrall (Apr 11, 2011)

It doesn't really make a difference, it depends on the person wearing them. An ugly person is still ugly, a cute person is still cute, insecure is insecure, etc. etc. etc. They can enhance positive traits in people, whether physical or personality-wise, but at the same time, style and hygiene are also important. I voted "Don't" since it can go either way.


----------



## Who (Jan 2, 2010)

Improper vision has got to be the sexiest thing ever. Just saying the word "astigmatism" makes me feel a little naughty.

In all seriousness, I don't find them either attractive nor unattractive. They're just there. If she needs glasses it's not an instant turn off and if she does it doesn't exactly give me dirty thoughts instantly.


----------



## Olena (Jan 2, 2011)

Yes. I also wear glasses...but I like them on women more than men.










Yes. Do want.

I don't like those huge hipster ones though...they look...uh...not my type.


----------



## chill.take.over (Apr 26, 2011)

Oh astigmatism and eye issues, how sexy 

In terms of vanity alone, yes I find them attractive. Not necessarily sexually attractive per se, but they don't hurt one bit.

However I'm assuming you have some vision problems, and I wouldn't want to worry about your eyes.


----------



## Ephemerald (Aug 27, 2011)

It's Quistis Trepe: glasses, brains and a whip!


----------



## Runvardh (May 17, 2011)

Almost all the females in my family wear glasses so it just happens. It's not a requirement though, just something even I find silly with myself.



Ephemerald said:


> It's Quistis Trepe: glasses, brains and a whip!


Damn it, you just had to drag a picture of her into this didn't you... I like the scene where she's on the machine gun the best ^^;;;


----------



## Mendi the ISFJ (Jul 28, 2011)

almost everyone looks better in contacts in my opinion. There are circumstances where a guy is wearing stylish glasses and looks intellectual or hip, but its a rare ocurrance.


----------

